
Neuroscientists Say They've Found an Entirely New Form of Neural Communication - scriptman
https://www.sciencealert.com/neuroscientists-say-they-ve-found-an-entirely-new-form-of-neural-communication
======
techsin101
Tldr: neurons react to electro magnetic state of other neurons nearby but not
necessarily connected

